# Qual'è il motto del Milan?



## Devil (19 Agosto 2015)

Sappiamo che il motto dei gobbi è "Vincere non è importante, è l'unica cosa che conta". A naso quello dei cugini dovrebbe essere "Finché c'è la salute c'è tutto", ma il nostro? scegliete tra questi 3


----------



## O Animal (19 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Sappiamo che il motto dei gobbi è "Vincere non è importante, è l'unica cosa che conta". A naso quello dei cugini dovrebbe essere "Finché c'è la salute c'è tutto", ma il nostro? scegliete tra questi 3


----------



## Tic (19 Agosto 2015)

«Il mio motto è essere più forti dell'invidia, più forti dell'ingiustizia, più forti della sfortuna. » Oppure «Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso come il fuoco e il nero come la paura che incuteremo agli avversari!


----------



## Tic (19 Agosto 2015)

Tornando IT, il Bel giouco e le 2 punte


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Sappiamo che il motto dei gobbi è "Vincere non è importante, è l'unica cosa che conta". A naso quello dei cugini dovrebbe essere "Finché c'è la salute c'è tutto", ma il nostro? scegliete tra questi 3



Io avrei detto "Palla a x e ci pensa lui" 
Il x puo essere Kaka, Ronaldinho, Ibra, Menez...

Speriamo di vedere una vera squadra quest'anno.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Ce ne sono tantissimi, visto che dobbiamo rimanere in tema ironico:

_''Siamo apposto così.''
''Modric? Pirlo? Xavi? Xhaka? Gundogan? Banega? Cabaye? Thiago Alcantara? Grenier? Herrera? Eriksen? Pjanic? No! Per fare il centrocampista al Milan devi avere le seguenti caratteristiche: essere italiano (ma se sei Verratti non vale), rompere il gioco, fare l'incursore.''
''Il centrocampo? Cos'è il centrocampo? Non si gioca con 11 attaccanti?''
''Jackson SIIII! Ma no, non era un'ufficialità. Era un modo per eccitarci tutti insieme.''
''35 mln più 4 di ingaggio per Witsel? NO!! 20 per Bertolacci + 15 per Soriano, 2,5 M al primo e 1,5 al secondo. Si risparmia.''
''Sei ghanese o un italiano di provincia? Hai i piedi storti e non sai costruire gioco? Non hai mai giocato in una big? Sei ciò che fa al caso nostro!''_


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

_"La grammatica prima di tutto"_


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso come il fuoco e il nero come la paura che incuteremo agli avversari!


.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Le parole di Herbert.


----------

